# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX 4.0.2 probleme avec le fil d'ariane

## teen6517

Bonjour tout le monde

Voici mon problme avec le fil d'Ariane :
Mon application comporte une dizaine de page et pour arriver a une page il y a plusieurs chemin possible.

Comment faire pour que mon fils d'Ariane ne se perde pas les chvres ?? ::oops:: 

Merci d'avance

----------

